# Age on this feed sack?



## carobran (Jun 29, 2012)

Could anyone tell me the approx. age of this feed sack? - Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-BIG-JACK-HORSE-MULE-FEED-SACK-ATTALA-CO-KOSCIUSKO-MISS-UNUSED-BRITE-GRAPHICS-/110903787020?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d2617e0c


----------



## epackage (Jun 29, 2012)

No older than 1929, you should call the company and ask them...


----------



## carobran (Jun 29, 2012)

As far as I know they're not in business anymore,I know the feed mill isn't.


----------



## Bixel (Jun 29, 2012)

I found this on "The Attala Co", and its a company that produces feed, so possibly a connection?.

http://allthemississippi.com/Local_Profiles.php?item_id=16942226


----------



## carobran (Jun 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Bixel
> 
> I found this on "The Attala Co", and its a company that produces feed, so possibly a connection?.
> 
> http://allthemississippi.com/Local_Profiles.php?item_id=16942226


 
 Ok,So apparantly they are still in business,[&:]Just never seen anybody there and the old feed mill beside it is in shambles. So I guess theres no way to tell its age just by looking at it? I sent the seller a message so maybe she'll know its age.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 29, 2012)

Most likely 1960s by the way the lettering looks. By the 70s most feed sacks had gone to nylon.


----------

